# install with external disk



## quadric (Nov 20, 2011)

install with external disk 

with the many items to look at in a install.
I am looking at a install into a HP Mini that does not have a CD / DVD disk drive.

while looking at a purchase of a external disk is a question.

The external disk would require a driver to be installed on the existing OS.

And the existing OS will be deleted.

i have been sitting here compiling this for over an hour while looking at this situation.
I have read 2.3 Pre install tasks.
i could connect the HP Mini to this machine a MacBook and access the net that way and do a bare bones install.
I do not know jack about the OS from Redmond Washington.
I have looked at its info and see how to erase its OS.
Would a install from a mirror onto a empty disk  just require some Bash Knowledge in this instance.

I am falling asleep in my oatmeal here, need to get out of here before my brain melts and i am not making any sense.

any assistance ?
Thank you.


----------



## J65nko (Nov 21, 2011)

If the machine can boot from a USB stick, you can use that to boot into and install from there. The instructions for preparing a bootable USB stick with the FreeBSD installer are at http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/bsdinstall-pre.html


----------



## quadric (Nov 21, 2011)

cool
thanks for the info.
what is the error history of taking a BSD install CD / DVD into a Mac environment and cp ing the disk into a usb stick device.
would the Mac try to convert the file format of BSD FFS in the install disk to the Mac file format of HFS + while the cp utility does its thing.
seems like it would be strait forward cp thisCD/DVD > USBstick
I am just now beginning to roam the fields of bash further then ls and cat and the other minor notes of the symphony  and am wondering if there is a utility`s that should be included to preserve the BSD install data.

Thanks again
i need now to go see how to boot the machine from a disk
--------------
this morning at the original post i forgot:

2.3.7 Prepare the boot media
The FreeBSD installation process is started by booting your computer into the FreeBSD installer--

it is not a program you run within another operating system. 

Your computer normally boots using the operating system installed on your hard disk, but it can also be configured to use a â€œbootableâ€ floppy disk. Most modern computers can also boot from a CDROM in the CDROM drive or from a USB disk.


----------



## quadric (Nov 21, 2011)

well duuuuuuu
i followed the link and read the download instructions and have come to see that one would need to find a appropriate mirror for a USB stick drive for their particular machine.
And that a cp of a CD / DVD into a USB stick Drive would be questionable because the instructions do not cover that topic as a option as i kind of remember.
I work a grave yard shift and study and learn code every spare moment that i can and the brain is maxed out a lot of the time. so to remember the instructions sometimes takes a few reads.
Thanks


----------

